# try WET CUPPING for DR



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi all ,

it may sound weird to some people here ,but have you ever heard of cupping ?

There are basically two methods ,one is dry cupping and the other is wet cupping.

Dry cupping is like a massage but instead of pressure to the inside ,there is pressure to the outside.It's like a massage ,after a

session you will feel very sleepy.

Now wet cupping is the same ,but first they put cups on certain points of your back for 5 minutes ,after that they remove the cups and

then slide a razor blade (no pressure ,no pain ,nothing) over the cupping spots and then they put the cups back again.

The pressure will the suck out tiny dots of blood and after about 7 minutes the cups are removed and a cloth with some alcohol is issued to make sure that the area stays clean.

Wet cupping is to be done on certain days of the month ,and its done when the full moon begins to decrease.This has to do with the gravitation ,which causes oxidized blood to move to the surface of the back ,which is then sucked out of the body.It will remove all the toxic blood from your body.This is NOT bloodletting.

Believe me people ,after the this procedure ,you will feel like you woke up after the most restfull sleep you ever had ,you will feel no fogginess that you usually feel when you are having DR.

You can buy the kits from ebay ,its like 8 or 10 dollars.You can do some research online about the certain points in your body where you have to put the cups.

The idea of cupping may sound stupid to many people ,but once you do more research about the topic ,you will realize how beneficial it is.


----------



## Hakaishin Denis (Jul 23, 2021)

nocturnalman said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> it may sound weird to some people here ,but have you ever heard of cupping ?
> 
> ...


Hello brother.
I know that u wont answer that question, because your comment is 4 years ago.
But I’ll still write. Maybe Im lucky.
So I’ve been suffering from DPDR now for 4 years. The past 3,5 years I didn’t even know that I have DPDR. I thought that my brain is damaged or something and I accepted that.
But then some months ago the symptoms got so bad that I had no choice and I searched like: I don’t recognize myself in the mirror on Google…And then I found that this is called DPDR. I checked up YouTube videos bla bla bla…Im trying to recover wich is very very VERY hard. But I don’t want to talk to much and make my question short:
You think when I make this cupping on my head it will change something?
Cuz I did it on my back and except that I felt dizzy, nothing changed. The woman who made that was reading the quran also. But like I said I didn’t help. And Im hoping that this cupping on my head will help in some weeks.
Anyway take care 
Bless you


----------

